# iPhone



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't get to chat on my iPhone. WHat do I need to enable this


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ohills said:


> I can't get to chat on my iPhone. WHat do I need to enable this


A browser that supports Java. I don't believe the safari version for the iPhone supports Java.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

No Java on iPhone.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A workaround if you can RDP to a computer is a nifty terminal server client called 'Remote Lite' - it's free at the App Shop.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

I know Java is "coming" but it would be really nice to see it in tomorrows 3.0 roll out. The lack of Java sucks but it's an Apple; I knew it would have obvious limitations when I bought it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the "Forum Support" forum.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jgrade said:


> I know Java is "coming" but it would be really nice to see it in tomorrows 3.0 roll out. The lack of Java sucks but it's an Apple; I knew it would have obvious limitations when I bought it.


Tomorrow is just an announcement, not a rollout.


----------

